# FPL - Fantasy Premier League



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2017)

Sono anni ormai che ho abbandonato il (fanta)campionato italiano, un pò schifato dalla monotonia degli ultimi anni, un pò per i voti dati a casaccio dalla gazzetta, un pò per il gusto di provare qualcosa di nuovo, un pò perché eravamo stufi di quello strano meccanismo che ti porta a volte a tifare (fantacalcisticamente) contro la tua squadra o per calciatori di squadre odiose (giuve su tutti) che purtroppo per esigenze di competitività sei stato costretto a comprare.

Siamo quindi passati alla Fanta Premier League, che dopo un primo - per la verità breve - periodo di ambientamento si è rivelata una grande scoperta... Campionato con partite più aperte e più spettacolare... Giocatori del tutto nuovi da visionare... Insomma è stato un pò come esplorare dal nulla una realtà sconosciuta ai più (che so... quando parlavamo di Alli due anni fa la gente ci guardava e non capiva di chi mai stessimo parlando...).

Qualcun altro lo fa?


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Io no, ma sono molto informato sulla premier, le sue squadre ed OGNi giocatore.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io no, ma sono molto informato sulla premier, le sue squadre ed OGNi giocatore.



Interessante... 

Allora ti sfrutto subito, avendo l'asta tra pochi giorni... 

Non lo conosco un gran che vendendo dall'Eredivisie, ma Klaassen come lo vedi all'Everton?

Sono molto indeciso se puntarci... Nelle prime partite mi è sembrato un tantino spaesato, l'arrivo di Sigurdsson poi temo possa togliergli spazio...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Interessante...
> 
> Allora ti sfrutto subito, avendo l'asta tra pochi giorni...
> 
> ...



Klaasen è un trequartista mostruosamente forte. Sigurdsson sarà il suo rivale acerrimo per il posto da trequartista nel 3412 di Koeman e forse avrà la meglio sull olandese perchè pagato di piu.. ti ricordo che in quel ruolo c'è anche Barkey pertanto non mi sento di consigliartelo anche perche probabilmente giochera spesso in El e poco in premier..

Se ti serve un trequartista top vai su de bruyne( scorsa stagione 21 assist) wjnaldum o Mkhitaryan

se ti servono altri consigli chiedi pure che mi piace aiutare e dare consigli su giocatori


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Klaasen è un trequartista mostruosamente forte. Sigurdsson sarà il suo rivale acerrimo per il posto da trequartista nel 3412 di Koeman e forse avrà la meglio sull olandese perchè pagato di piu.. ti ricordo che in quel ruolo c'è anche Barkey pertanto non mi sento di consigliartelo anche perche probabilmente giochera spesso in El e poco in premier..
> 
> Se ti serve un trequartista top vai su de bruyne( scorsa stagione 21 assist) wjnaldum o Mkhitaryan
> 
> se ti servono altri consigli chiedi pure che mi piace aiutare e dare consigli su giocatori



Il buon Ross lo vedevo già con la valigia in mano (Chelsea? Tottenham?)... Ma - ad onor del vero - a pochi giorni dal termine del mercato è ancora lì (complice forse l'infortunio di luglio che ne ha limitato l'appetibilità)...

Per De Bruyne e Mkhitaryan scorrerà del sangue in sede d'asta e pure tanto... "Giorgino" è anche lui una sorta di nostro feticcio che va via sempre a prezzi assurdi sin dai tempi del Newcastle...

Klaassen, invece, è più di nicchia e rischia seriamente di passare sottotraccia, complice la non certa titolarità... Costa molto meno, molti non si fidano, in più nelle prime partite ha tutt'altro che brillato... Potrebbe essere un colpo low (o meglio medium) cost non indifferente...


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il buon Ross lo vedevo già con la valigia in mano (Chelsea? Tottenham?)... Ma - ad onor del vero - a pochi giorni dal termine del mercato è ancora lì (complice forse l'infortunio di luglio che ne ha limitato l'appetibilità)...
> 
> Per De Bruyne e Mkhitaryan scorrerà del sangue in sede d'asta e pure tanto... "Giorgino" è anche lui una sorta di nostro feticcio che va via sempre a prezzi assurdi sin dai tempi del Newcastle...
> 
> Klaassen, invece, è più di nicchia e rischia seriamente di passare sottotraccia, complice la non certa titolarità... Costa molto meno, molti non si fidano, in più nelle prime partite ha tutt'altro che brillato... Potrebbe essere un colpo low (o meglio medium) cost non indifferente...



Allora fossi in te lo prenderei se costerà poco.. cercherei di prendere più giocatori possibili dal man utd e liverpool che secondo me quest'anno faranno benissimo.. se chamberlain va al chelsea prendilo che per il gioco di conte è perfetto


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Il buon Ross lo vedevo già con la valigia in mano (Chelsea? Tottenham?)... Ma - ad onor del vero - a pochi giorni dal termine del mercato è ancora lì (complice forse l'infortunio di luglio che ne ha limitato l'appetibilità)...
> 
> Per De Bruyne e Mkhitaryan scorrerà del sangue in sede d'asta e pure tanto... "Giorgino" è anche lui una sorta di nostro feticcio che va via sempre a prezzi assurdi sin dai tempi del Newcastle...
> 
> Klaassen, invece, è più di nicchia e rischia seriamente di passare sottotraccia, complice la non certa titolarità... Costa molto meno, molti non si fidano, in più nelle prime partite ha tutt'altro che brillato... Potrebbe essere un colpo low (o meglio medium) cost non indifferente...



Se ti servono altri consigli chiedi pure


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se ti servono altri consigli chiedi pure



Sembra un pò un dialogo a due: 

*Bomber delle Neopromosse... Su chi si potrebbe puntare?*

- Gayle del Newcastle United, 23 gol in stagione lo scorso anno... attualmente con un lieve acciacco, ma dovrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta;
- Abraham dello Swansea... In prestito dal Chelsea, gran stagione lo scorso anno con 26 gol... Giovane molto interessante, che però potrebbe subire l'arrivo odierno del ben più esperto Bony che sostituirà LLorente che se ne è andato a fare eterna panchina al Tottenham...
- Murray del Brighton & Hove Albion... anche lui leggermente infortunato (dovrebbe rientrare il 9 settembre),	23 gol conditi da anche 8 assist in serie B;	
- Mounie dell'Huddersfield Town 15 gol in francia lo scorso anno, già autore di una doppietta in questo inizio campionato.	

Onestamente - prima dell'arrivo di Bony - avrei puntato su Abraham che l'ho visto muoversi piuttosto bene e cercare la porta con continuità...Al secondo posto Mounie, complice anche il buon momento dell'Huddersfield... 


*Bomber "di provincia":*

- Benteke, Crystal Palace, ancora a secco quest'anno (complice la squadra come sempre non certo irresistibile) ma è uno che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti (17 lo scorso anno);
- Hernandez, West Ham, uno dei nomi più intriganti appena dopo i top... Ma gioca in una squadra in gran parte rinnovata e che in questo inizio stagione ha dato luogo a prestazioni a dir poco sconfortanti... Magari il ritorno di Lanzini potrebbe dare nuova linfa al gioco del WH...
- Jay Rodriguez, WBA, "vecchia" promessa del calcio inglese... Prima del gravissimo infortunio che l'ha colpito sembrava un'ira di Dio... Ci ho già scommesso sopra appena rientrato dall'infortunio al Southampton e - purtroppo - ha più che deluso... I numeri però c'erano... Sarà la volta buona?
- Sandro, Everton, nel lato B di Liverpool - salvo sorprese dell'ultim'ora - non sono arrivate prime punte di peso... E' quindi probabile che giocherà diverse partite, supportato dal redivivo Rooney e da un batteria di centrocampisti/trequartisti di qualità... 16 gol in Spagna lo scorso anno, dove però segnerebbe anche la mia bis-nonna...
- Jesé, Stoke City, non proprio un bomber... Però intriga...
- Gabbiadini, Southampton, 6 gol in 12 partite lo scorso anno... Buona partenza anche in questo...

Domande poi secche: Chi preferire tra i seguenti?

A) - Morata - Gabriel Jesus o Lacazette

B) Bernardo Silva - Sane L. o De Bruyne K. (ammesso di capire chi mai farà giocare Guardiola...)

C) Fabregas - Willian - Mkhitaryan H. - Wijnaldum G. (contando che il ritorno di Hazard potrebbe togliere spazio a Willian e l'arrivo di Ox a Wijnaldum...)

Troppa roba?


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sembra un pò un dialogo a due:
> 
> [



Intanto io un pensierino a Zappacosta lo farei.. è il giocatore prfetto per il modulo di Conte e soprattutto visto che il Chelsea non ha riserve di marcos Alonso, spesso l'italiano si troverà a sostituirlo.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> A) - Morata - Gabriel Jesus o Lacazette
> 
> 
> 
> Troppa roba?



Morata sarà il titolare così come in teoria Jesus.. Lacazette si alternerà con Giroud.. io punterei sullo spagnolo che sarà il titolarissimo anche perchè conte non ama batshuay ma non mi assumo responsabilità se il brasiliano dovesse segnare di più(stamo parlando di ragazzi che 20 goal te li fanno sicuri)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto io un pensierino a Zappacosta lo farei.. è il giocatore prfetto per il modulo di Conte e soprattutto visto che il Chelsea non ha riserve di marcos Alonso, spesso l'italiano si troverà a sostituirlo.



Vediamo quanto lo quotano...

Marcos Alonso, tanto per farti capire, è quotato più di sigurdsson e coutinho...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Morata sarà il titolare così come in teoria Jesus.. Lacazette si alternerà con Giroud.. io punterei sullo spagnolo che sarà il titolarissimo anche perchè conte non ama batshuay ma non mi assumo responsabilità se il brasiliano dovesse segnare di più(stamo parlando di ragazzi che 20 goal te li fanno sicuri)



La pensiamo uguale... Onestamente mi sarei buttato su G. Jesus come prima scelta, ma mi spaventa un pò la concorrenza enorme che c'è lì davanti al City (Aguero, Sterling, B. Silva)... Morata invece non corre questi problemi...

Lacazette è una sfascia-porte e quel fesso di Wenger - per qualche strano motivo - vede in Giroud uno che deve entrare a gara in corso... Però l'Arsenal di quest'anno fa veramente paura... in senso negativo però...


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> B) Bernardo Silva - Sane L. o De Bruyne K. (ammesso di capire chi mai farà giocare Guardiola...)



Assolutamente De Bruyne.. uomo che ti va in doppia cifra(e oltre) con goal ed assist. 
Quest anno guardiola nel suo 415(che non commento) gli ha trovato il ruolo da centrocampista centrale dietro le punte e giocherà quasi sempre


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> - Benteke, Crystal Palace, ancora a secco quest'anno (complice la squadra come sempre non certo irresistibile) ma è uno che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti (17 lo scorso anno);
> - Hernandez, West Ham, uno dei nomi più intriganti appena dopo i top... Ma gioca in una squadra in gran parte rinnovata e che in questo inizio stagione ha dato luogo a prestazioni a dir poco sconfortanti... Magari il ritorno di Lanzini potrebbe dare nuova linfa al gioco del WH...
> - Jay Rodriguez, WBA, "vecchia" promessa del calcio inglese... Prima del gravissimo infortunio che l'ha colpito sembrava un'ira di Dio... Ci ho già scommesso sopra appena rientrato dall'infortunio al Southampton e - purtroppo - ha più che deluso... I numeri però c'erano... Sarà la volta buona?
> - Sandro, Everton, nel lato B di Liverpool - salvo sorprese dell'ultim'ora - non sono arrivate prime punte di peso... E' quindi probabile che giocherà diverse partite, supportato dal redivivo Rooney e da un batteria di centrocampisti/trequartisti di qualità... 16 gol in Spagna lo scorso anno, dove però segnerebbe anche la mia bis-nonna...
> ...



Sandro sicuramente è il più forte.. giovanissimo e viene da una stagione strepitosa al Malaga, resta il dubbio da capire se è adattao al calcio inglese e mi sento di dire di si.
In ordine direi
Sandro
Chicharito
Gabbiadini
Benteke
Jay


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> - Gayle del Newcastle United, 23 gol in stagione lo scorso anno... attualmente con un lieve acciacco, ma dovrebbe rientrare dopo la sosta;
> - Abraham dello Swansea... In prestito dal Chelsea, gran stagione lo scorso anno con 26 gol... Giovane molto interessante, che però potrebbe subire l'arrivo odierno del ben più esperto Bony che sostituirà LLorente che se ne è andato a fare eterna panchina al Tottenham...
> - Murray del Brighton & Hove Albion... anche lui leggermente infortunato (dovrebbe rientrare il 9 settembre),	23 gol conditi da anche 8 assist in serie B;
> - Mounie dell'Huddersfield Town 15 gol in francia lo scorso anno, già autore di una doppietta in questo inizio campionato.
> ...



Io ti direi Abraham ma temo fortemente che quest anno lo swansea retroceda..
In ordine 
Abraham
gayle
Murray
Mounie


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sembra un pò un dialogo a due:
> 
> *Bomber delle Neopromosse... Su chi si potrebbe puntare?*
> 
> ...



Se hai ancora dubbi chiedi pure


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se hai ancora dubbi chiedi pure



Fatta l'asta sabato...

Su alcuni ho tenuto debito conto dei tuoi consigli (Sandro ed Abraham)...


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Fatta l'asta sabato...
> 
> Su alcuni ho tenuto debito conto dei tuoi consigli (Sandro ed Abraham)...



Ahah gradissimo.. che squadra hai fatto su, se posso sapere?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ahah gradissimo.. che squadra hai fatto su, se posso sapere?



Ecco qui (fantacalcio ad 8):

Portieri del Liverpool
Difensori: Trippier, Van Aanholt, Naughton, Javi Manquillo, Morgan,	Cook, Jagielka.
Centrocampisti: Alli, Wijnaldum, Ramsey A., Antonio, Klaassen, Ince, Albrighton, Barry. 
Attaccanti:	Lacazette,	Giroud, Abraham,	Rodriguez J., Sandro Ramirez,	Jese,	Defoe.

Potevo fare meglio (mi sono fatto scappare Jesus come un fesso)... Ma per un banale errore di calcolo fino alla fine ero convinto di avere meno fantamilioni a disposizione... Sarà stata la troppa birra...

Comunque sul mercato ci sono ancora Sanè e B. Silva (listati centrocampisti), ma nessuno ci ha puntato sopra (i costi base sono molto alti)...


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ecco qui (fantacalcio ad 8):
> 
> Portieri del Liverpool
> Difensori: Trippier, Van Aanholt, Naughton, Javi Manquillo, Morgan,	Cook, Jagielka.
> ...



A mio avviso hai un squadra niente male.. forse ti manca un terzino che segni o che facci tanti assist.. ma hai un centrocampo assurdi con quei 4


----------

